# Romanization of certain syllables



## Drake15

Hello everybody! I've been learning Korean on my own so I have no one to ask this. I hope somebody can help me 

There's this thing I've been reading a lot. Certain syllables, like 현, 형, 석, when romanized, they have the _eo_ replaced with _u_:
현 Hyeon / Hyun
형 Hyeong / Hyung
석 Seok / Suk

And there's also this one:
현대 Hyeon*dae* / Hyun*dai* ?


I wanted to know why this happened, because I don't have any clue  Thank you very much!


----------



## kenjoluma

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_romanization

As stated the link above, it is strongly recommended to solely use the Revised Romanization of Korean(RR) these days. However, there has been many attempts by many linguists to romanize Korean before and in consequence, there still are many ways of romanization. For more information, check the link above.


----------



## Drake15

I see. Thank you very much, I'll read that article!


----------

